# What's Happening on the EF-M lens front?



## Ed V (Jun 22, 2017)

Back in mid-Dec 2016, the following posted as a CR2 rumor...

"With the EOS M5 finally hitting store shelves this month, lenses will likely be the next major addition to the system. While rumors about the EOS M have been pretty quiet, we have heard a few things recently.



The EF-M 18-55mm f3.5-5.6 IS STM will be discontinued in the not so distant future.

The EF-M 18-150mm f/3.5-6.3 IS STM has been extremely popular in Asia, which is the #2 market for mirrorless systems.

The first “higher end” zoom for the EOS M system will be something like a 15-85mm f/3.5-5.6 IS STM, and that there are no constant aperture zooms coming in the near future.

We will see at least one prime lens in 2017, but that there are 3 currently being tested.

As always, as soon as we hear more, we’ll pass it on."

We're half way through 2017. Canon seems to be churning out M cameras but haven't seen much new on M lenses. I'm wondering about the "higher-end" zoom and particularly the prime. 

Nothing new happening or what?

Ed


----------



## brad-man (Jun 23, 2017)

Sadly, there are no new EF-M lenses on the horizon as far as I know. There are six M cameras and seven M lenses. Quite comprehensive :


----------



## Ed V (Jun 30, 2017)

So I guess the short of it is that NOTHING is happening on the EOS-M lens front. Thanks Canon! 

Knew I should have gone mirrorless with Fuji.


----------



## sunnyVan (Jun 30, 2017)

It's not too late to go with Fuji. 

[qu 817199]
So I guess the short of it is that NOTHING is happening on the EOS-M lens front. Thanks Canon! 

Knew I should have gone mirrorless with Fuji.
[/quote]


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 30, 2017)

Ed V said:


> Knew I should have gone mirrorless with Fuji.



What's stopping you?

As for that CR2 rumor in December, there were about a dozen CR2 rumors over a 6 year period predicting the '
'just around the corner' 100-400 MkII, before the lens finally showed up.


----------



## bvukich (Jun 30, 2017)

neuroanatomist said:


> Ed V said:
> 
> 
> > Knew I should have gone mirrorless with Fuji.
> ...



Yeah... I rented the 100-400 enough times to pay for it twice over in that 6 years, not wanting to buy because I was expecting the MkII to come out "any day now".


----------



## Ed V (Jun 30, 2017)

[/quote]

What's stopping you?
[/quote]

$$$


----------



## Ed V (Jul 2, 2017)

Okay so I am now seriously considering the Fuji XPro-2 with the 35mm f/2 (53mm full frame equivalent). May pull the trigger on Wednesday. Haven't decided what to do with the M5 at this time. I may keep it or I may not. We'll see. 

Ed


----------



## brad-man (Jul 2, 2017)

I feel your pain. I have the original M and an M3 + EVF along with the 22, 11-22, 18-55 and the 55-200. I made the assumption that if Canon went to the trouble/expense of introducing a new lens mount, they would produce a full line of lenses for that mount. It now seems to me that they are going to show even less love for the M mount than they do for the EF-S line, i.e., no (very few) quick primes or zooms. I was fortunate enough to pick up all of my EF-M kit at very good prices, so I have no buyers remorse. However, I won't be making any more M purchases until I see that policy change. I want a compact/versatile/high quality kit. I will wait another year or so to see if Canon ups their game, but at this point it seems that my mirrorless future lies elsewhere as well. I hope you like your new Fuji.


----------



## 9VIII (Jul 2, 2017)

Ed V said:


> So I guess the short of it is that NOTHING is happening on the EOS-M lens front. Thanks Canon!
> 
> Knew I should have gone mirrorless with Fuji.



I keep looking at Fuji but everyone in the "mirrorless culture" hates large lenses to the point that anything that I find appealing is repulsive to anyone who already owns a Fuji.
They don't want sports features on their cameras either.

It seems like "Pancake" is just about the only thing that Fuji owners know how to say.


----------



## Ed V (Jul 2, 2017)

brad-man said:


> I feel your pain. I have the original M and an M3 + EVF along with the 22, 11-22, 18-55 and the 55-200. I made the assumption that if Canon went to the trouble/expense of introducing a new lens mount, they would produce a full line of lenses for that mount. It now seems to me that they are going to show even less love for the M mount than they do for the EF-S line, i.e., no (very few) quick primes or zooms. I was fortunate enough to pick up all of my EF-M kit at very good prices, so I have no buyers remorse. However, I won't be making any more M purchases until I see that policy change. I want a compact/versatile/high quality kit. I will wait another year or so to see if Canon ups their game, but at this point it seems that my mirrorless future lies elsewhere as well. I hope you like your new Fuji.



I made the same basic assumption but my wants seem so simple. As a street photographer I basically use a 35 and 50 full-frame equivalent lens with my personal preference being the 50mm. So much so that I have the 50 1.2 and two 50 1.8s (the old and the new) in my personal quiver. Personally I think the 50 1.2 is a great lens but it gets heavy dragging it around the streets for 8 hours. SO I will often just put the 50 1.8 on my 5D3 when going out on the streets. I know new 50mm lenses are a standing joke here on Canon Rumors but I would have thought that Canon would at least have a semi-fast (f/2) 50mm prime in the EOS-M quiver. That does not seem to be the case. I will probably hold the M5 for a while to see if they surprise me. But in the meantime I will probably order the XPro-2 with the 35mm f/2 (53mm equivalent) sometime over the next couple of days.

Ed


----------



## Ed V (Jul 2, 2017)

9VIII said:


> Ed V said:
> 
> 
> > So I guess the short of it is that NOTHING is happening on the EOS-M lens front. Thanks Canon!
> ...



I guess it is understandable since I think one of main benefits of mirrorless is size/compactness. While I would have no personal use for anything longer than 50mm or possibly 85mm full-frame, I still want small, compact lenses. My 35mm f/1.4 is too darn big to put an adapter on and mount to my M5. It defeats the purpose. At that point, I might just as well put the 50 1.2 on my 5D3 and head out with it. NO, I think the Fuji X-Pro 2 with the 35mm f/2 (53mm equivalent) is just what the doctor ordered.

Ed


----------



## Deleted member 378664 (Jul 2, 2017)

9VIII said:


> Ed V said:
> 
> 
> > So I guess the short of it is that NOTHING is happening on the EOS-M lens front. Thanks Canon!
> ...



Or maybe these Fuji guys are all more realistic about their gear and what it is capable of doing and what not.

regards
Frank


----------



## sunnyVan (Jul 2, 2017)

If budget is an issue, you can look into x-t20. Functionally it's the same as x-t2 (or xpro20 but half the price. Ergonomically it's not so great. Reminds me of the original M. The only thing M5 is better than x-t20 is the larger hand grip. Otherwise x-t20 is a more powerful camera. 

I bought M5 back in Dec because I thought xt2 was too expensive and I didn't know about the existence of xt20. I bought xt2 only out of curiosity to see why fuji can justify such high price for their gear. It didn't take long to convince me. I gradually traded many of my canon gear for fuji counterparts. Fuji lenses are expensive, in the same price range as L glass. But image quality is extremely high. I'm getting similar or better image quality without hurting my back and shoulder. 

I'm keeping my m5 for now because I love my 100L. But when fuji releases a new macro lens i might let go of the m5 as well. I won't leave Canon completely though. 



What's stopping you?
[/quote]

$$$
[/quote]


----------



## 9VIII (Jul 2, 2017)

Photorex said:


> 9VIII said:
> 
> 
> > Ed V said:
> ...



I've been using the Rebel 1100D to shoot Birds In Flight with the 400f5.6 for the last four years, I had the 5D2 for a year and got rid of it because it doesn't do anything better than the 1100D, but the size difference is massive.
The only thing holding back compact mirrorless systems from competing with the largest professional bodies on the market is the mindset of the people holding the camera.


Smaller bodies make just as much of a difference in terms of convenience when paired with large lenses as they do with small lenses, you can't just look at a camera's footprint in just 2 dimensions. When you're carrying a long lens, you want the camera to fit within the width and height of that lens, and adding length means almost nothing.
When I was carrying the 5D2, the lens I used 90% of the time was the 40mm pancake, because the 5D2 is tall and wide, so the thickness from front to back was the smallest dimension that was worth preserving.
Oppositely, when you put a large lens on the 5D2, it makes the effective footprint of the whole unit about the same as a toaster oven, virtually impossible to carry in a normal backpack.
I took the 5D2 (with battery grip) through all the rides at Disneyland without any issues, but the only reason that was possible is the 40mm Pancake gave it one "small" dimension and it could fit behind my legs inside a backpack or even underneath some seats.
Using a compact body on a large lens has the same effect, the "length" is the large dimension, as long as you preserve the smaller "width" and "height" you have a much more convenient system.


----------



## 9VIII (Jul 2, 2017)

I keep looking at other systems, the XT-20 looks fantastic on paper but I keep finding stuff like this:
https://www.cameralabs.com/fujifilm-xt20-review/
"The XT20 may be the first X-body with interchangeable lenses to feature a touchscreen, but it’s underused and limited to mostly just repositioning the AF area or swiping through images in playback. None of the menus or settings can be navigated by touch, despite the Q Menu’s chunky icons being ripe for tapping; there’s also no silent touch controls while filming."
Edit: and this:
"it even includes the XT2’s five custom Continuous AF profiles and the ability to continuously autofocus at 8fps (*or 5fps with live feedback*)"
You don't get live subject tracking unless you limit the X-T20 to the same burst rate as the SL2.


And all I can think is "Fuji does not have a mature system yet".
I said the same thing with the X-T1, and then the X-Pro 2 and X-T2, and the X-T20 comes that much closer but it's still just not up to the same standards you get with Canon.

Canon is absolutely polished from front to back, their execution is as flawless as you can possibly get from anything crafted by human efforts.
The trade off is that Canon can be slow with adopting new standards, but regardless there is no clear cut winner in all categories on the market right now.


----------



## Ed V (Jul 3, 2017)

I feel comfortable making two predictions right now.

1) Canon will announce an EOS-M 32mm (50mm full-frame equivalent) lens in the next week.

2) Fuji will announce the release of a XPro-3 in the next week.

How do I know?

Because I ordered a Fuji XPro-2 and 35mm lens (53mm Equivalent) lens today! 8)

Ed


----------



## LonelyBoy (Jul 3, 2017)

Ed V said:


> How do I know?
> 
> Because I ordered a Fuji XPro-2 and 35mm lens (53mm Equivalent) lens today! 8)
> 
> Ed



Ha, I know that feeling. Enjoy them though!


----------



## jolyonralph (Jul 3, 2017)

My prediction: we'll see more primes for EF-M next year.

Something like:


EF-M 35mm f/2 IS STM

EF-M 50mm f/2 IS STM

But what we really need more than anything, is an EF-M 15-45 II IS STM, or maybe even one that is a touch faster on the long end. Because the current one is sub-par and this is a critical component for the success of EOS M


----------



## bholliman (Jul 3, 2017)

jolyonralph said:


> My prediction: we'll see more primes for EF-M next year.
> 
> Something like:
> 
> ...



+1 I'd buy a fast 32/35mm prime in a heartbeat and a 50/55mm right afterward.

I'm happy with the EF-M 18-150 as a one lens solution, but would like to see a high quality standard zoom at some point.


----------



## rrcphoto (Jul 15, 2017)

jolyonralph said:


> My prediction: we'll see more primes for EF-M next year.
> 
> Something like:
> 
> ...



Sony has successfully foisted the small 16-50 on people for years now, without much of a problem it seems, and that one is a ton worse than the 15-45.


----------



## jolyonralph (Aug 14, 2017)

I actually went and got a 15-45 to see whether it was just a bad copy that put me off when I used it on the M3 a while back.

And when using the new one on the M6 I have to say it's not so bad after all. Happy to admit I was wrong about this one.


----------

